# Deactivated due to low ratings



## Hamada

Hello,

I was deactivated due to low ratings and I went to the uber location and they said right now it is permanent. I also emailed uber and they said currently they don't offer reactivation for drivers due to low ratings. 

What does that mean? Right now it is permanent Is it forever? 

Thanks,
Mohammed.


----------



## george manousaridis

Hamada said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was deactivated due to low ratings and I went to the uber location and they said right now it is permanent. I also emailed uber and they said currently they don't offer reactivation for drivers due to low ratings.
> 
> What does that mean? Right now it is permanent Is it forever?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mohammed.


Yes, take the deactivation as a blessing.


----------



## NUBER-LE

How long did you drive for? I know UBER does reactivate people, but you have to pay 150 for a specific class. 

Your ratings must have been bad.


----------



## Hamada

I drove uber for 2 years and 3 months. I was deactivated for low rating and I emailed uber they said currently we do not offer reactivation for drivers due to low ratings because I got deactivated for low rating second time.

I can only perform uber eat delivery at this time.


----------



## Mole

Yes you are now a Lyft driver until you take a 7x7 class to get reinstated for uber.


----------



## Hamada

Lyft is not available yet in Ottawa.


----------



## Hamada

I emailed uber with this message

Hello Support, If uber x driver is deactivated for low rating after second time, there is no chance of reactivation? I emailed uber and they said they don't offer reactivation for drivers with low ratings. According to uber deactivation policy account can be deactivated on temporary or permanent depending on the severity of the breach.

Here is the reply,

Thanks for your message, Mohammed.

We cannot reactivate your account at this time.

At Uber, we rely on real-time ratings and feedback to ensure a positive, safe, respectful experience for everyone. We take this feedback very seriously. Currently, _we don't offer reactivation_s for partners removed from the platform due to low ratings.

I hope this helps to clarify.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Real or troll?


----------



## Hamada

Real.


----------



## Mista T

So, lemme get this straight...

You drive Uber, and got deactivated for low ratings.

Somehow, you got reactivated and kept on driving.

But you still don't have people skills, or courtesy, or SOMETHING, so you got deactivated AGAIN - for low ratings.

And you come here to this forum and ask for help...

I am not a big fan of Uber, but the writing is clearly on the wall. Millions of people are able to drive and get along with strangers just fine, but you get deactivated TWICE because a large portion of your pax don't want to ride with you ever again.

You need to go find a job where you do NOT deal with people, my friend!! That's my advice.


----------



## Hamada

I already emailed uber and got answer I want. But you know some passenger can rate you bad regardless if you are good driver or not. My profile is switched to delivery, so I can do delivery in the mean time.


----------



## SpongemanGreg

I say it’s gotta be you. No pax conspiracy either because if that were remotely true you’d hear a lot more complaining from other drivers about it if it happened that frequently. There are dick pax’s out there, but to hammer you repeatedly like that is more than just a bad rating for the fun if it.


----------



## KD_LA

Something seems fishy-ish about this conversation, and another separate thread from OP that is more revealing:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/reported-issues.241192/

Reasons behind his (alleged) deactivation from that other thread: "_I got reported issues for professionalism, safety, conversation and comfort. I did not do anything to make passenger uncomfortable and I always drive good. I only talk if passenger wants to talk. My rating dropped from 4.59 to 4.58._"

So if this is not a troll/fantasy post and is indeed a real deactivation, then I say: *woe to thee who say ratings matter not!*


----------



## Driver2448

Hamada said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was deactivated due to low ratings and I went to the uber location and they said right now it is permanent. I also emailed uber and they said currently they don't offer reactivation for drivers due to low ratings.
> 
> What does that mean? Right now it is permanent Is it forever?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mohammed.


What was your rating when they closed your account and how many rides have you completed?


----------



## Hamada

My average rating was 4.57 and my weekly rating was 3.88 that was the time I got deactivated but It went up to 4.29 and I completed more than 2000 rides. I got deactivated for second time due to low ratings. I emailed uber about account deactivation and I got this message :

Thanks for your message, Mohammed.

We cannot reactivate your account at this time.

At Uber, we rely on real-time ratings and feedback to ensure a positive, safe, respectful experience for everyone. We take this feedback very seriously. Currently, _we don't offer reactivation_ for partners removed from the platform due to low ratings.

I hope this helps to clarify.


----------



## Kodyhead

At least they didn't black out all your uber tattoos


----------



## Hamada

What do you mean by black out all your uber tattoos?


----------



## SpongemanGreg

on a tv show called “Sons of Anarchy” a former gang member had the gang tats and either had to black it out getting black ink tatooed over it to cover it up, or take a torch and burn it off.


----------



## Kodyhead

SpongemanGreg said:


> on a tv show called "Sons of Anarchy" a former gang member had the gang tats and either had to black it out getting black ink tatooed over it to cover it up, or take a torch and burn it off.


You da man lol


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends

Didnt they skin someone once?


----------



## I.P.Daily

Hamada, reading all your posts I am convinced that the UberX deactivation is permanent with Uber.

At least you have UberEats but I suggest you find another line of employment.

My advice, I would suggest you stop asking Uber otherwise they will get really annoyed and deactivate you from UberEats too.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

As long as you are able to do eats let me suggest this. Don't eat the food before delivering the empty bags!! Your ratings were horrible im surpised anyone would even get in the car with you...


----------



## Uber Queen

I don't understand how anyone can get such low ratings. I'm somewhat curious to know what some of his rider notes/comments say. I have a 4.92 after 1& 1/2 years with Uber and about 1100 rides under my belt. I just about have a coronary when on the extreme rare occasion I get rated a 4 instead of a 5. I contemplate for days after if there was anything I could have done better. And more often than not, there isn't. I know it may seem silly to some, but I take a huge amount of pride when it comes to my ratings.


----------



## Hamada

I.P.Daily said:


> Hamada, reading all your posts I am convinced that the UberX deactivation is permanent with Uber.
> 
> At least you have UberEats but I suggest you find another line of employment.
> 
> My advice, I would suggest you stop asking Uber otherwise they will get really annoyed and deactivate you from UberEats too.


The day I was deactivated, I called uber support and they said anyone with low rating for uber x will be automatically be switched to uber eats, they said I have to do delivery well to get a good rating and they will switch me back to uber x after the policy is updated. I also emailed uber they said currently we don't offer activation for partners removed from the platform due to low ratings. I opened my uber driver app and I accidentally tap on agree before I read the current policy.


----------



## Mista T

Have you figured out yet why you kept getting low ratings? Not that it matters anymore. I am guessing it is quite a few things.


----------



## Hamada

I got one report for safety because the passenger thought I drove slowly. But last week report Feb 19-26 rating was 4.29. But a week before Feb 12-19 was 4.64 with no reported issues.


----------



## Yulli Yung

Hamada said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was deactivated due to low ratings and I went to the uber location and they said right now it is permanent. I also emailed uber and they said currently they don't offer reactivation for drivers due to low ratings.
> 
> What does that mean? Right now it is permanent Is it forever?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mohammed.


You ask questions that you had already entered in your post.


----------



## LAbDog65

Don't knock the driver. He actually might be a decent driver. Sometimes it is almost impossible to get a 5 star. I drive a lot of college students and I have had some say, it is your lucky night, we will give you a 5. The next driver gets a 1. They admitted they sometimes make a game out of it. What can you do? Once I had a pax go for an hour ride (1.5 surge). He complained the entire time about the cost. Right after that I got a one star. He took out his anger on me. I have also had people say 5 is perfect and no one is perfect. They rate a 4 but don't understand Uber considers this a bad rating.


----------



## 58756

Hamada said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was deactivated due to low ratings and I went to the uber location and they said right now it is permanent. I also emailed uber and they said currently they don't offer reactivation for drivers due to low ratings.
> 
> What does that mean? Right now it is permanent Is it forever?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mohammed.


It means you are in a market full of drivers so they don't want to bother sending you to school course to get customer service skills. Just go to Lyft and make sure your car is clean and you offer charger at minimum and tell pax to have a mice day before they get out and your rating will never fall. You will also see lots of tips. My name is Middle Eastern just like yours and I never fall below 4.9 so it isn't your name that is the issue.

Also make sure you navigate well for customers, navigation is a sensitive spot for them as they saw other drivers in the past take very long routes just to make more money.

If your car is small slow and claustrophobic, that will also cause very low ratings.


----------



## Big Wig !!!

KD_LA said:


> Something seems fishy-ish about this conversation, and another separate thread from OP that is more revealing:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/reported-issues.241192/
> 
> Reasons behind his (alleged) deactivation from that other thread: "_I got reported issues for professionalism, safety, conversation and comfort. I did not do anything to make passenger uncomfortable and I always drive good. I only talk if passenger wants to talk. My rating dropped from 4.59 to 4.58._"
> 
> So if this is not a troll/fantasy post and is indeed a real deactivation, then I say: *woe to thee who say ratings matter not!*


Yep, when you talk to a PAX you risk sticking your foot in your mouth, if you clam up they think your stuck up.


----------



## JayLeeKou

Please call Uber support at *(800) 593-7069*. Then please press 1 for English and 8 for other issues. This is very important to make complaints important regarding discrimination such as permanent deactivation and please always get involved with the advanced support team as it is very important.


----------



## Uberglenn

Uber Queen said:


> I don't understand how anyone can get such low ratings. I'm somewhat curious to know what some of his rider notes/comments say. I have a 4.92 after 1& 1/2 years with Uber and about 1100 rides under my belt. I just about have a coronary when on the extreme rare occasion I get rated a 4 instead of a 5. I contemplate for days after if there was anything I could have done better. And more often than not, there isn't. I know it may seem silly to some, but I take a huge amount of pride when it comes to my ratings.


You have 1100 rides in 1.5 years, that's pathetic. If you do this full time your rating will always take a nose dive. Try doing it full time. As for having a coronary everytime someone gives you a 4 star rating. How many heart attacks have you had? You can be nice as pie,clean car,polite, it dont mean a thing to customers.


----------



## Skorpio

My lowest weekly is 4.86..
Over 100 rides per week.

You are doing something wrong..
Or..
You drive like a taxi driver.


----------



## Mista T

Over 9,000 rides.

Never had my rating below 4.7. Not even on Lyft!! I am no superstar by any stretch of the imagination. My car is basic, I only drive X and reg Lyft.

OP is seriously in the wrong job. Getting reactivated (again) will not solve the problem.


----------



## robert bryk

Hello, I am royally, pissed, 2 days ago UBer shot me a message saying that my rating was at a all time high... good job they said.
today i did 2 nice rides in the morning, went to the drug store and when i came out i had a message saying that i was deactivated due to poor rating.

I called support they told me that my rating dropped to 4.56 and I needed to maintain a 4.7, what the ****
so they told me i had to take a driver retraining course for 50 bucks and then when i pass it sent them screen shots

this seemed. is. such a scam

the company that gave the lessons was so piss poor, 46 1 minute videos shot on a smartphone, and the company was called 7x7 and in the first video they said they dont work for uber AT ALL but they will help train me to be a good driver.

they had a video on smiling, a video on how to clean my car, how to put on my seatbelt, why not to let people off on the high way. I COULD NOT ****IN BELIEVE THIS,,, still i think its a joke but its NOT IM DEACTIVATED

I PASSED THEIR STUPID 15 question test. took tons of screen shots.

then when i go to log into the app now it says theres a problem with my accound and theres on button that says contact customer support, i hit it, the screen flashes and loops to infinity.

**** you uber, massive fail so much for being into the interests of the drivers.

TONIGHT IM OUT OF MONEY< NO ANSWERS NOTHING BIG MACHINES PLAYING WITH MY LIFE> IM SOO SOOO PISSED

what do i do

I know that they were loosing money this week with all of their problems, and they tweaked the ****ing threshold so within 2 days i went from A++ superstar to F- loser. why they **** you trying to make me suicidal DARA

can i sue, no seriously, some one please get back to me, i need to drive i have over 300 good rides 150 5 stars, 6 badges good comments,

why the **** you punishing me uber, **** yo,


----------



## Mista T

robert bryk said:


> Hello, I am royally, pissed, 2 days ago UBer shot me a message saying that my rating was at a all time high... good job they said.
> today i did 2 nice rides in the morning, went to the drug store and when i came out i had a message saying that i was deactivated due to poor rating.
> 
> I called support they told me that my rating dropped to 4.56 and I needed to maintain a 4.7, what the &%[email protected]!*
> so they told me i had to take a driver retraining course for 50 bucks and then when i pass it sent them screen shots
> 
> this seemed. is. such a scam
> 
> the company that gave the lessons was so piss poor, 46 1 minute videos shot on a smartphone, and the company was called 7x7 and in the first video they said they dont work for uber AT ALL but they will help train me to be a good driver.
> 
> they had a video on smiling, a video on how to clean my car, how to put on my seatbelt, why not to let people off on the high way. I COULD NOT &%[email protected]!*IN BELIEVE THIS,,, still i think its a joke but its NOT IM DEACTIVATED
> 
> I PASSED THEIR STUPID 15 question test. took tons of screen shots.
> 
> then when i go to log into the app now it says theres a problem with my accound and theres on button that says contact customer support, i hit it, the screen flashes and loops to infinity.
> 
> &%[email protected]!* you uber, massive fail so much for being into the interests of the drivers.
> 
> TONIGHT IM OUT OF MONEY< NO ANSWERS NOTHING BIG MACHINES PLAYING WITH MY LIFE> IM SOO SOOO PISSED
> 
> what do i do
> 
> I know that they were loosing money this week with all of their problems, and they tweaked the &%[email protected]!*ing threshold so within 2 days i went from A++ superstar to F- loser. why they &%[email protected]!* you trying to make me suicidal DARA
> 
> can i sue, no seriously, some one please get back to me, i need to drive i have over 300 good rides 150 5 stars, 6 badges good comments,
> 
> why the &%[email protected]!* you punishing me uber, &%[email protected]!* yo,


Sign up for Lyft. When Uber gives you lemons, you have a backup and vice versa. If you need a referral code, ask a friendly local driver, or private message me.

You should be back up on Uber in about 2 days. Just bug them daily, they will get to you.

And make sure you put on your seat belt properly from now on, and smile the right way. No dropping anyone off on the highway, either.


----------



## kdyrpr

Probably a lot bigotry involved here. This post is also going to be accused of that. Mohammed is partially, and ONLY partially a victim of that. Secondly, the car he is driving is likely not in the best shape and very probably does not smell great. I am coming that conclusion based on pax conversations with me and the type of drivers they get. Another probability is he may have his phone in his hand, GPS directions volume high. Carrying on conversations (In Arabic) while on a trip. Music on radio is ethnic or extremely annoying to pax. Also inappropriate questions or conversation. English language skills poor and pax are having a hard time communicating with him. You see none of the above make Mohammed a bad guy necessarily but they all contribute to his lousy rating. Hopefully he has saved enough to own a 7/11 or quick stop. Ooops, that was a stereotype.


----------



## Spork24

kdyrpr said:


> Probably a lot bigotry involved here. This post is also going to be accused of that. Mohammed is partially, and ONLY partially a victim of that. Secondly, the car he is driving is likely not in the best shape and very probably does not smell great. I am coming that conclusion based on pax conversations with me and the type of drivers they get. Another probability is he may have his phone in his hand, GPS directions volume high. Carrying on conversations (In Arabic) while on a trip. Music on radio is ethnic or extremely annoying to pax. Also inappropriate questions or conversation. English language skills poor and pax are having a hard time communicating with him. You see none of the above make Mohammed a bad guy necessarily but they all contribute to his lousy rating. Hopefully he has saved enough to own a 7/11 or quick stop. Ooops, that was a stereotype.


simpsons would be proud


----------



## ntcindetroit

kdyrpr said:


> Probably a lot bigotry involved here. This post is also going to be accused of that. Mohammed is partially, and ONLY partially a victim of that. Secondly, the car he is driving is likely not in the best shape and very probably does not smell great. I am coming that conclusion based on pax conversations with me and the type of drivers they get. Another probability is he may have his phone in his hand, GPS directions volume high. Carrying on conversations (In Arabic) while on a trip. Music on radio is ethnic or extremely annoying to pax. Also inappropriate questions or conversation. English language skills poor and pax are having a hard time communicating with him. You see none of the above make Mohammed a bad guy necessarily but they all contribute to his lousy rating. Hopefully he has saved enough to own a 7/11 or quick stop. Ooops, that was a stereotype.


Uber is not a high tech company. Their driving product kills people without blinking an eye. It is all Uber drivers that save Uber's riders and their lives. Why can't their product match up right kind riders with right kind driver who are willing to share a ride?


----------



## Hamada

I signed up for Lyft and started driving my rating for last weeks was above 4.80, I was able to keep my rating high in Lyft but in Uber getting good rating is not always easy. I believe uber driver need to be very professional.


----------



## Mista T

Hamada said:


> I signed up for Lyft and started driving my rating for last weeks was above 4.80, I was able to keep my rating high in Lyft but in Uber getting good rating is not always easy. I believe uber driver need to be very professional.


This ought to be interesting. Keep us informed, lol.


----------



## ntcindetroit

Hamada said:


> I signed up for Lyft and started driving my rating for last weeks was above 4.80, I was able to keep my rating high in Lyft but in Uber getting good rating is not always easy. I believe uber driver need to be very professional.


Your "rating" is already down from 5.0 to 4.8. You can foresee it will be keep going down to 4.6 or 4.4 before you realize you are deactivated. Good luck if you have any.


----------



## Stacie68

Hamada said:


> I drove uber for 2 years and 3 months. I was deactivated for low rating and I emailed uber they said currently we do not offer reactivation for drivers due to low ratings because I got deactivated for low rating second time.
> 
> I can only perform uber eat delivery at this time.


Me too...but the dude i talked to at the hub said once in a while they will try you again..idk...are you still only one eats?


----------



## LADryver

ntcindetroit said:


> Your "rating" is already down from 5.0 to 4.8. You can foresee it will be keep going down to 4.6 or 4.4 before you realize you are deactivated. Good luck if you have any.


@Hamada What year is your car? When have you had it serviced? What kind of sound does it make? Is the engine running rough? Are the windows all clean? Do you have air freshener? Do you use heavy air freshener?


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Hamada said:


> mean time.


"Mean time"?!! Brother you are done! Uber says permanent, "at this time" to give you hope so you won't go postal! Be grateful you can still do eats. Your days of picking up pax are over!


----------



## DexNex

You should have reached out to me.










I could have made you into an Uber Driver champion.


----------



## peteyvavs

Hamada said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was deactivated due to low ratings and I went to the uber location and they said right now it is permanent. I also emailed uber and they said currently they don't offer reactivation for drivers due to low ratings.
> 
> What does that mean? Right now it is permanent Is it forever?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mohammed.


Your attendance record was deplorable, you've been expelled.



I.P.Daily said:


> Hamada, reading all your posts I am convinced that the UberX deactivation is permanent with Uber.
> 
> At least you have UberEats but I suggest you find another line of employment.
> 
> My advice, I would suggest you stop asking Uber otherwise they will get really annoyed and deactivate you from UberEats too.


They'll be doing him a favor deactivating him from eats.


----------



## ABQuber

DexNex said:


> You should have reached out to me.
> 
> View attachment 376610
> 
> 
> I could have made you into an Uber Driver champion.


All hail - King of Turd Mountain!!!


----------



## rkozy

Hamada said:


> I signed up for Lyft and started driving my rating for last weeks was above 4.80, I was able to keep my rating high in Lyft but in Uber getting good rating is not always easy. I believe uber driver need to be very professional.


You'll always get higher ratings on Lyft. If the pax doesn't bother to rate you, Lyft interprets that as a five-star rating. My rating on Lyft has been 5.0 virtually the entire time I've driven for them. Occasionally, some asshat will give me a 4* out of spite.

Achieving a decent score on Uber isn't that hard, however. I've driven for a year with 1600 rides given, and I've never dropped below 4.96 all that time. You must have some sort of attitude or BO problem that the pax isn't going to mention during a ride.


----------



## ntcindetroit

It's either riders don't like your rides or Uber doesn't appreciate your service that you get permanently deactivated. Go get a black car or a truck, you can be a valued customer or a competitor of Uber than begging for mercy.


----------



## Bob Reynolds

You have been voted off of the platform.

The community has spoken.


----------



## Dekero

Hamada said:


> My average rating was 4.57 and my weekly rating was 3.88 that was the time I got deactivated but It went up to 4.29 and I completed more than 2000 rides. I got deactivated for second time due to low ratings. I emailed uber about account deactivation and I got this message :
> 
> Thanks for your message, Mohammed.
> 
> We cannot reactivate your account at this time.
> 
> At Uber, we rely on real-time ratings and feedback to ensure a positive, safe, respectful experience for everyone. We take this feedback very seriously. Currently, _we don't offer reactivation_ for partners removed from the platform due to low ratings.
> 
> I hope this helps to clarify.


Bruh what did you do to keep getting rates so low....


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Hamada said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was deactivated due to low ratings and I went to the uber location and they said right now it is permanent. I also emailed uber and they said currently they don't offer reactivation for drivers due to low ratings.
> 
> What does that mean? Right now it is permanent Is it forever?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mohammed.


Yes, like death and taxes!


----------

